# Budget weighted keyboard recommendations please!



## FPwtc

I am setting up a music room in my flat so I can jam with my friends. I don't have a decent keyboard so my mate has to drag his Nord halfway across London. I am looking for a keyboard that has weighted keys and a minimum of 61 keys. The problem is I don't play keys so I don't want to spend a huge amount as it is just to jam and we can use the Nord for gigs. Are there any decent keyboards anyone can recommend? Is it realistic to find one for under £300 second hand? 

Also are there any that offer several different sounds such as a Rhodes sound to complement a straight piano sound.

Sorry I know that I can Google all this I just thought I may get some good suggestions on my favourite forum!

Thanks!


----------



## Taggart

Weighted keys essentially means full piano style - 88 keys - such as a Yamaha P105 (new model is the P115). These have a limited range of voices. This should be within your budget second hand. Best bet is to find a piano shop that runs keyboard classes and see what they're selling off.

If you can put up with touch sensitive, try Lidl they've got the Yamaha YPT-240 on sale this week. (£80 with stand!)


----------



## Nate Miller

Williams and Yamaha both have electric pianos that would suit you for less than 300 USD. 

as far as I know, that should still be in your price range 

the thing to look for is "graded hammer action" that is the new buzz word for an electric piano that feels like a piano

you can buy them online at the big retailers or look for one off EBay. Make the postman lug the thing around London for you :lol:


----------



## FPwtc

Thanks for these suggestions I will check them out, sound like they could work for me!


----------



## zinc701

The Casio Privia PX models are very good, in this price range. I have both the PX150 and the Yamaha 105, I prefer the Privia.


----------



## LiBardugo

This makes you and me both.. I would love to get myself anything that's cheap but somewhat good. I mean I understand that for some small amount of money I cant acquire anything that is professional and I don't want it. I just want to find something that's cheap but good enough for a beginner.

I am googling and searching on youtube all the time for nice keyboards. Just seeing how people play them on youtube makes me shiver. I want one so badly but cant decides which one of all these cheap options to get..

I saw that someone posted on Reddit this keyboards buying guide:
http://www.musicalien.net/best-digital-pianos/

I read it, but after searching the internet for those keyboards I found out that the only model I could get is the cheapest one because they are all so expensive and I am unemployed at the moment..

The one I can afford and I like is the Williams Legato. I searched it on youtube and everywhere else but the opinions are divided and I don't know what to think.

Some people say that Williams doesn't even deserve to be among the pianos which is something I don't believe. I liked it. But the fact is that the sound quality is not perfect which is something I could live with.

And since I see many of you are talking about the keyboard choice I am asking you if you could give me your opinion on the Williams legato model. I am almost ready to buy it and I am even thinking of taking piano lessons but that is something I have to earn for a bit later. My piano skills are weak but I would like to try and learn by myself first.

Please also check out how it sounds when someone is playing it on youtube in case you never had a chance to hear it:


----------



## jailhouse

You want the casio privia px 160. Period.
If you go into guitar center and try out some stuff it seemed pretty obvious to me that the privia has all of the following for the ones in its price range:

Most realistic key feel (fake wood feel)
Best weight, with progressive weighting from low to high.
Best stock sounds.

I am very happy with mine.


----------

